# Introducing myself



## Dovelee (Mar 21, 2016)

Hello everyone,

My name is Vicki and I live just outside of Toronto in Canada.
I decided that before I acquired any mice, I would do as much research as possible and this seemed like a logical step to me!
I'm also looking to see the breeders in my area as I haven't had great experiences with pet store critters.
Aaaand that's it!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Welcome


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings, Vicki!


----------



## Chocolate Mice (Mar 3, 2016)

:welcome1


----------



## Dovelee (Mar 21, 2016)

Thank you!


----------

